# raft perimeter rope



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

I have always rigged a chicken line with a double fishermans.


----------



## Cherno (Oct 12, 2007)

taxhead5761 said:


> What is the best way to start and finish a perimeter rope? Should you tie the rope together or start and finish in the d ring?
> Thanks.


I have seen it done differently. I use 1" webbing, TIGHT around the boat run thru all the d-rings, and use a water knot near the d-ring at the stern.


----------



## jsyz (Apr 11, 2007)

I always want my chicken strap to be as tight as possible to prevent legs/arms from getting caught, so I use a truckers hitch to get it super tight. It also makes it easier to get back in the boat with less slack in the line. Another option is to use a cam strap so that you can cinch it down tight.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

It can also be helpful to leave a couple feet of rope hanging off the end of the boat. Use it to help pull the boat into eddies, or to hold the boat while people are getting in.


----------



## wayniac (Mar 31, 2007)

raftus said:


> It can also be helpful to leave a couple feet of rope hanging off the end of the boat. Use it to help pull the boat into eddies, or to hold the boat while people are getting in.


I use webbing with a cam strap and make it very tight once the boat is pumped. I had someone tell me 20 years ago that webbing would hold sand and 'wear my boat out'. My Achilles was manufactured in 1985. It's fine.
wayne


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

You defiantly want your chicken line tight to prevent entrapments. The best way to do this is to tie on your chicken line while the boat is deflated. I use 1 inch webbing as well as tie one end each to a D ring with a water knot. The truckers hitch is nice because it is easy to tighten when the boat is blown, but as long as you tie on the chicken line with the boat deflated you should be able to get it really tight.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes, no need for trucker hitch, cam strap, etc. Install partially deflated, it will be tight.


----------



## original durangotang (Jul 11, 2008)

*Achilles*

Your 1985 Achilles is the original bomb proof boat.

Not many boats before or after are as tough. In fact I would say: No boat before or after is as tough.

Heavy, but tough.

But like they say. All boats in water weigh nothing.






wayniac said:


> I use webbing with a cam strap and make it very tight once the boat is pumped. I had someone tell me 20 years ago that webbing would hold sand and 'wear my boat out'. My Achilles was manufactured in 1985. It's fine.
> wayne


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Just watch out for its heel.:mrgreen:


----------

